# What kind of Golden do I have?



## Marmalade

Hello!

My husband, our two sons & myself have been looking for the right dog for our family for quite some time. We actually intended to adopt, but in our small area the dogs we liked were adopted quickly or weren't the right fit for us. On Tuesday I thought I'd look at the local online classifieds & came across a listing for a 1 year old Golden for $100. The family has a boy with autism & got the dog to be a hopeful companion for the boy & he ended up actually disliking the dog :/ The family were so sweet & obviously very loving to the Golden, named Calvin. There was an instant bond with Calvin from all of us. He's just the sweetest, goofiest, most loving dog I've ever met! In three days I have fallen head over heels in love with him! We've renamed him Cash after Johnny Cash, hehe, & he's already picked up on & taken well to his new name.

I could honestly care less if Cash is purebred, but it was claimed that he is by the previous owners. I should have asked for questions, but we were so excited! I just know he was born February 2nd, 2011. A friend of the family was kind of snotty & stated there's no way he can be a purebred because of his size [I would say he's smaller for a retriever, but I haven't seen many in person] & his coloring. I know there are different breeds with different colorings so I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on whether or not he looks purebred & what kind he might be? Click thumbs for larger images.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

He looks Golden to me. Goldens come in all sizes and colors. My guy is only 60 lbs. at 3 years old. I would see if the last owners had any papers on him or at least get his vet records. He's very handsome. I'm happy you adopted him and that your family loves him. He is very lucky boy. Enjoy him and post more pictures when you can....


----------



## Goldens R Great

He looks like a purebred golden to me! My second golden was a very petite little gal from field lines and she was definitely a purebred! Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new boy. Cash is very handsome and it sounds like he has a great temperament!


----------



## DreamingGold

He definitely looks all golden to me- as a matter of fact, he could be a sibling to mine by the looks of him! And my pup comes from smaller parents, mom is only 52 lbs, dad is 67 lbs. Coop is at 60 right now and is almost 11 months old.


----------



## Megora

Before they are actually grown up, filled out, fully coated... you are going to have a lot of people asking you what your dog is. I wouldn't worry about it. And size, coat, coloring... these things can vary if the dogs are not being bred for a certain style or look. 

It looks like you have a very pretty boy here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Cash is beautiful, looks all Golden to me too. He sounds wonderful, enjoy your new boy. Hope you will post more pictures of him soon.


----------



## solinvictus

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for adopting your sweet boy.  He looks like a golden to me. Goldens come in a range of gold colors very light to very dark. People cannot just look at the dogs color and judge it to be or not to be a golden. There are a few pictures on the forum and on the net that show the range of color a golden can be.


----------



## Marmalade

Thanks so much! Like I said, it would not have mattered, but it's still nice to know.

He's def. a big sook. He's slept in bed with my husband & I the past two nights [oops! lol!] My husband takes him for a lower-impact jog every morning & then he gets out for at least two more walks per day. He loves to lay on the floor by our feet when we're sitting in the living room, so we can scratch him & rub his belly. He knows to sit, stay & smile. We're working on heeling, as his previous owners admitted that they didn't train him to heel & he does pull a lot when out for walks.

We need to get him neutered though. They were planning to breed him with a friend's golden so they did not have it done, but he's been mounting my oldest son, who is 3.5 & he's mounted a few guests, hehe.

As a first time golden owner...anything in particular I should know? Any advice?


----------



## JakeandOtto

I had two litter mates, the male parent was blond, big headed. The female parent was colored more like your dog. My blond dog was colored more like his male parent. My red dog looked almost identical to your dog. More red, smaller head so who knows?

I actually had a civil argument with a woman on the street one day. She would not believe that the more red dog was a golden.

Both of my dogs were great so who cares?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

You might consider running a DNA test...it's really quite easy to do. *One source I used, suggested by Claire's Friend, was Wisdom Panel Insights for mixed breeds. *I purchased it on line for $60.00 over at amazon. *They also offer a test for purebred which I believe is about $64.00.

These are the links....






Purebred DNA Test Kit: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies

Hope this helps,

Pete


----------



## Capt Jack

Thanks for rescueing Cash. I got Jack in pretty much the same way & he looks alot like Cash although bigger(80 lbs)Your right in getting him neutered leave the breeding to the breeders.I'd say he's full blooded but like you said it won't matter.A Goldens love is absolute


----------



## Loisiana

My boy is only 47 pounds and is most definitely purebred.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

He looks like a beautiful golden to me. At one year he has not gotten his adult coat or grown to his full size. Sounds like he is really fitting in with your family. And despite the best of intentions, a lot of goldens end up sleeping in their owner's beds. They are such great snugglers!


----------



## crazy daisy

all the features point to the American type of golden retriever than the British type

Americans are lankier, longer snout, legs, tail.... coat is usually thinner with not as much feathering

Americans allow for more red coats also


----------



## Sally's Mom

Looks golden to me...


----------



## Swampcollie

He's about as golden as a golden gets (purebred golden). (Your friend is wrong about size by the way.) Golden males don't reach full development until almost age 3. This guy is just getting out of the puppy stage. 

The mounting is a training issue and won't be corrected with neutering. You're going to have to teach him that mounting people is not acceptable behaviour. Try to get a hold of his paperwork. You may find some very nice dogs in his pedigree, maybe some Ambertrail or Adirondac in there.


----------



## hollyk

Handsome guy your Cash. Looks very golden to me too. It would be interesting if you could get a copy of his pedgree. It looks like you cashed in on a great dog.


----------



## 3 goldens

Buck was so red I was asked a number of times if he was an Irirsh Setter. Hving owned 2 Irirsh, I could not see it myself. Also he was 95 pounds of muscle. his full brother (earlier litter) was the same shade of red as Buck but only 67 ounds--he took after the petite mother, Buck after the husky dad. Scooter was a triffice duck dog and being smaller was great for being in the blind.

Hunter (my avatar) and KayCee were littermates. We were going to just get the male, but fell in love with her adnended up buying them both. Hunter was tall, long and lean at 72 pounds, a a lighter color. We use to call him the long lean playing machine. He had a large boxy head and "treetrunk legs" and hugefeet. Kaycee was 66 pounds, not as tall, shorter body, smaller head and beautiful small feet. She was a shade darker than Hunter.

Honey, well she is our adopted mix. most do take her for full golden, but she isn't and the vet and I think there is a drop or two of sight hound in her. She is a beautifl light blond, not whe cream, but light blond. We had3 full goldens, Buck, Hunte and KayCee went we adopted her, and not being full godne has never matter to us. We got her Dec. 7, 2002 and she is now between 10 1/2 and 11, and is our only remaining dog. 

I am certainly glad that being pure or not doesn't matter becaue that does make them love you any more or any less. Congrats on that beuatiful boy of yours.


----------



## OldeEnglishD

Looks like a purebred Golden to me! Griffey is a medium red and has been called an Irish Setter a few times. Welcome to the forum and thank you for rescuing Cash!


----------



## newport

Looks like my Lola!


----------



## lgnutah

I'd say his is solid gold by looking at him and hearing about his personality. Thank you for adopting him.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Cash is a handsome and lucky fella! Like others have said, he looks all golden to me.  

My boy will be 3 in a few weeks and he's 60lbs on a good day. My girl is 6 and is 50lbs. 

The cool thing about goldens, I feel, is that they're all so unique! They're all special in their own golden way.


----------

